# Chopin on PS3



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Yes, you heard it. Frederic Chopin is a character in a Japanese PS3 game. The game is called Eternal Sonata and has a lot of piano music by Chopin in it. When I first heard about it, I was rather shocked. However, it sort of gives a fresh feel and perhaps will attract players to the classical genre and Chopin in particular...

Here is the trailer:






And another one - you can see Chopin at the beginning and also around 1:30:






And here is the detailed description of the game:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_Sonata


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I know this also. RPG and classical music, should be the best things to have, unfortunely I don;t have PS3. It 's a good way to introduce classical music. 

the Final Fantasy game series is also heavily orchestral and they even have a serious orchestra concert for it.


----------

